# Daily Quests in Dalaran



## ProtKenny (19. November 2008)

Hallo!

Da die SuFu mir nicht wirklich was gebracht hat, wollte ich ma fragen, wie man an die Daily Quests in Dalaran für die Beruf ran kommt....

Hab in einem Guide fürs Juwelenschleifen gelesen, dass man für die Quests Marken kriegt, die man für Rezepte eintauschen kann...

Nun die Frage: Brauch ich einen besonderen Skill im Beruf dafür? Zum Beispiel ab 400...oder gar 450 wie es in Schatt der Fall war...??? Oder noch andere zusätzliche Voraussetzungen (Lvl 80)?

Und dann würde ich gerne wissen, ob das für alle "verarbeitenden" Beruf gilt? Sprich, ob auch VZ, Schmiede, Schneider etc ne Daily haben? Und umgekehrt: Haben die Sammelnden Berufe auch weiterhin ihre Daily wie in BC?

Vielen Dank im Voraus!


----------



## kuckif95 (19. November 2008)

ich kenne bis heute nur die koch tages q, hab ich gestern zum erstenmal gemacht 
bin level 72 und hab kochen 396 konnte sie annehmen


----------



## Fenriswolf82 (21. November 2008)

kuckif95 schrieb:


> ich kenne bis heute nur die koch tages q, hab ich gestern zum erstenmal gemacht
> bin level 72 und hab kochen 496 konnte sie annehmen



kochen 496??
denke du meinst 396 kochen geht doch nur bis 450


----------



## Ollimua (21. November 2008)

ich konnt die Kochquet mit 375 locker machen


----------



## ProtKenny (22. November 2008)

also im guide von wowberufeguide.de steht zumindest beim juwelier, dass man neue vorlagen sich vom händler in dalaran kaufen kann (den ich auch schon gesehen habe), und das zahlungsmittel eben gutscheine aus einer daily q sind...von daher waren die bisherigen antworten noch nicht befriedigend  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Airness (23. November 2008)

Falls es dir hilft. War mit Lv 74 und Skill 375 dort, und habe sofort eine Tagesquest bekommen.
Vor der Tagesquest gab es noch eine gelbe Quest (nicht die die man am Startpunkt erhält) die ebenfalls eine Marke als Belohnung gab.


----------



## ProtKenny (24. November 2008)

Danke Dir!

Hab jetzt auch vom NPC beim Lehrer die (daily) Quests bekommen....und das mit Skill 375 und lvl 77...liegt also wohl am skill...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sinaè (4. Dezember 2008)

Mit skill 410 und lvl 70 bekommt man sie noch nicht, also nicht nur eine Skillfrage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

